# Anyone know if wagon and sedan seats are the same



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Hey, I've got an 01 wagon and I was wondering if anyone knew if the seats were the same between the wagon and the sedan. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Fronts are the same yes.

According to my research when sourcing leather for my wagon the rears are the same if the sedan has the split-folding seat, but I have no personal experience of swapping them. I decided not to risk it and bought a wagon interior instead.


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

Im wondering the same,we had trouble swapping a B5 sedan interior into my buddies avant with the rear top parts Im wondering if the A6 is the same


----------

